# The bull gills are starting to bed



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Caught these guys today outside weed beds. The biggest was 10”. Yesterday, they were not there. The warmer temps are doing their magic.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Those are some nice gills! WTG!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

You must have TINY hands like that old BK commercial.......








Well done......those are YUUUUGE


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Lol- I thought about that. Next time I will have zoom in on a kids hand with a dink


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Private pond?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Those are some BIG gills! Good job!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> Private pond?


Yes... mine. However, it’s hopefully helpful to point out that weed edges near shallower, warmer water should be turning on everywhere real soon. I got em in the 3-5 foot range. The pond is 16ft at the deepest part. Got a few more tonight


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Wanna new ice-fishing friend???


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Stocked hybrids?


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Stocked hybrids?


Nope just good ole blue gills. My neighbor stocked it about ten years ago. These fish are probably that old. All of the gills are big and all of the bass are dinks.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Wanna new ice-fishing friend???


I’d be happy to let you fish with me on the ice. Funny thing is,these fish don’t bite for crap through the ice. It blows my mind because they are so aggressive spring through fall.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

i thought i smelled gills ! Brian them are are some very nice straight up bluegills ! thanks for sharing ..


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

BrianSipe17 said:


> Nope just good ole blue gills. My neighbor stocked it about ten years ago. These fish are probably that old. All of the gills are big and all of the bass are dinks.


Very nice!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Awesome! Nice gills. I remember bacccckkk in the day when I would get gills that size and bigger from the backroad "Auburn road" @ ladue and also Rockwell...30 plus years ago.

Don.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Awesome! Nice gills. I remember bacccckkk in the day when I would get gills that size and bigger from the backroad "Auburn road" @ ladue and also Rockwell...30 plus years ago.
> 
> Don.


i remember crappie thick in there as well.......


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Awesome! Nice gills. I remember bacccckkk in the day when I would get gills that size and bigger from the backroad "Auburn road" @ ladue and also Rockwell...30 plus years ago.
> 
> Don.


There still there!!


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

They are there. Just not in great numbers but I got a 17 inches two years ago on Auburn road.


----------



## fattire (Apr 8, 2015)

I love it ,the leaves are not on the trees and yet we talk of ice fishing we have it bad.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

BrianSipe17 said:


> Caught these guys today outside weed beds. The biggest was 10”. Yesterday, they were not there. The warmer temps are doing their magic.
> 
> View attachment 261403
> View attachment 261404
> View attachment 261405


Brian, what if gills got the size of bass?


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Well, they are definitely the dominant fish in the pond. The bass are all stunted. I need to pull a bunch out of there.


----------

